# Account Deletion



## toneee (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi,

How do I delete my account?

Thanks!


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

you can't I'm afraid. You can PM John-H admin but your posts etc will remain in place. Any reason you're wanting it deleted? :? :?


----------



## Random22 (Mar 28, 2015)

I too would like to delete my account. Reason, GDPR! I don't want the account, or any personal information held here now.
I would PM someone, but the system says I am not allowed to send PMs! Thank you.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Random22 said:


> I too would like to delete my account. Reason, GDPR! I don't want the account, or any personal information held here now.
> I would PM someone, but the system says I am not allowed to send PMs! Thank you.


Hi, Not normally allowed but I will contact admin. 
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Random22 said:


> I too would like to delete my account. Reason, GDPR! I don't want the account, or any personal information held here now.
> I would PM someone, but the system says I am not allowed to send PMs! Thank you.


Thanks for the message and sorry to see you go!

I've deactivated your account and removed your email record but you didn't have any personal Sig strip or profile information such as date of birth etc so there's nothing personal I can see remaining..

We operate a public archive for member benefit and we have to protect content, so as a rule we don't delete user posts as their disappearance then leaves remaining posts in confusion and can remove useful information. This is in accordance with our terms and conditions on joint copyright and the GDPR public archive exemptions.

If you have posted any personal information we can have a look if you can point this out.

I hope you found the forum useful and thank you for your contribution. If you should ever wish to re-join then we can reverse the situation if you can provide the missing information.


----------



## RML (Oct 2, 2017)

Hi John,

Could you de-activate my account too please? I can't seem to find any way to do it my end so assume the same policy remains.

Many thanks.


----------

